# HTML Automatischer Login in IP Kamera



## emilio20 (23 März 2015)

Hallo
ich mochte gerne die Bedienoberfläche einer Foscam FI9828W in Wincc Tia PC Station über den Internet Explorer einbinden. Dies funktioniert auch soweit wenn ich es über die IP der Kamera mache. Leider muss ich immer den Benutzer und das Passwort der Kamera eingeben.
Ich suche nach einer Möglichkeit dienen Login zu Automatisieren.

Hier mal das Aktuelle Script


```
<html>
<head>
<title>Foscam</title>
</head>
<body>
<meta http-equiv="refresh" content="1; URL=[URL]http://192.168.178.52:88[/URL]"/>
</body>
</html>
```

Das ganze ich ja nicht so einfach über die UHL bekomme ich es nicht hin. Lediglich das JPG bild. ICh benötige aber die Bedienoberfläche.
Soweit ich weiß müsste es über ein Java Script möglich sein. Da ich aber keine Erfahrung mit Java habe hoffe ich dass mir jemand helfen kann.

Das ganze hatte ich schon mal für eine Zmodo Kamera da sah das Script so aus.


```
<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Transitional//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-transitional.dtd">
    <html xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml">
    <head>
    <meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=gb2312" />
    <title>IP Camera Manager</title>
    <style type="text/css">
    <!--
    body {
        margin-left: 0px;
        margin-top: 0px;
        margin-right: 0px;
        margin-bottom: 0px;
        background-color: #63D2FF;
    }
    -->
    </style>
    <script type="text/javascript">
    function InitControl()
    {
        Zmodo_ActiveX.SetHostInfo("192.168.178.37",8000,1);
        Zmodo_ActiveX.SetSysLanguage(3);
        Zmodo_ActiveX.SetLoginUser("admin");
    }
    </script>
    </head>
    <body onload="InitControl()">
    <table width="100%" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0">
    <tbody><tr>
    <td align="center"><table width="100%" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0"><tr>
    <td align="center"><table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0">
    <tr>
    <td>
     <object classid="CLSID:D9305048-DD6B-4EDF-8706-096EBE24E1D7"  codebase="IPCWeb.cab#version=1,1,6,18"   width="1000", height="620"  id="Zmodo_ActiveX"  onclick="window.location.reload(true);"></object>
    </td>
    </tr>
    </table></td>
    </tr></table></td>
    </tr></tbody>
    </table>
    </body>
    </html>
```

Anleitung der Kamera
http://www.ipcamcontrol.net/files/Foscam IPCamera CGI User Guide-V1.0.4.pdf

Gibt es hier einen Java Experten der mir weiterhelfen kann ?


----------



## mogel (25 März 2015)

Moin,


funktionieren sollte


```
http:// username : passwort @ ip
```

wenn ich mir die CGI-Aufrufe anschaue könnte auch folgendes funktionieren


```
http:// ip / index.html? usr=username & pwd=passswort
```

ggf. .html durch .htm ersetzen


----------



## mogel (25 März 2015)

BTW:



emilio20 schrieb:


> Gibt es hier einen Java Experten der mir weiterhelfen kann ?



das ist JavaScript nicht Java


----------



## emilio20 (26 März 2015)

mogel schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> 
> funktionieren sollte
> ...



Hallo mogel leider Funktioniert beides nicht. 

Bei http://192.168.178.52:88/index.html?usr=Andreas &pwd=123456
erhalte ich 
*404 - Not Found*

Hiermit erhalte ich ein Jpg Bild

```
[URL]http://192.168.178.52:88/cgi-bin/CGIProxy.fcgi?cmd=snapPicture&usr=Andreas&pwd=123456[/URL]
```
 
Hiermit erhalte ich ein Videobild

```
[URL]http://192.168.178.52:88/cgi-bin/CGIProxy.fcgi?usr=Andreas&pwd=123456&cmd=setSubStreamFormat&format=1[/URL] 
[URL]http://192.168.178.52:88/cgi-bin/CGIStream.cgi?cmd=GetMJStream&usr=Andreas&pwd=123456[/URL]
```
leider ist das aber nicht das was ich suche. Ich möchte mich auf die Kameraoberfläche automatisch Anmelden.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (26 März 2015)

Wie wäre es denn mit der Funktion "logIn", siehe Seite 24. Dort steht auch ein komplettes Beispiel.

Du musst auch immer die URL der CGI-Schnittstelle angeben, und nicht sowas wie index.html. d.h. cgi-bin/CGIProxy.fcgi? usw.


----------



## emilio20 (26 März 2015)

Hallo Thomas

Der LogIn auf Seite 24 ist nur zum ändern des Benutzername und Passwort.

Über die CGI habe ich  keine Möglichkeit gefunden den Automatischen Login zu realisieren.


----------



## mogel (27 März 2015)

Moin,

die von dir gepostete PDF-Datei enthält im übrigen alles was Du brauchst um eine eigene Steuerung zu implementieren.

Ansonsten kommt es auch noch auf den von Dir verwendeten Browser an. Der IE unterstütz einiges nicht https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/834489/de.


----------



## emilio20 (29 März 2015)

Hallo mogel,
ja ich weiß das ich eine eigene Steuerung hiermit erstellen kann. Aber warum das Rad neu erfinden wenn es schon was gibt.

Ich habe es mit einen VBS Script soweit hin bekommen das die Benutzer und das Passwort eingetragen wird. Jetzt fehlt noch das drücken der Taste Login.

weiß jemand wie ich das machen muss ?

hier der VBS code


```
On Error Resume Next

Const PAGE_LOADED = 4

Set objIE = CreateObject("InternetExplorer.Application")

Call objIE.Navigate("http://192.168.178.52:88")

objIE.Visible = True

Do Until objIE.ReadyState = PAGE_LOADED : Call WScript.Sleep(100) : Loop

objIE.Document.all.username.Value = "Andreas"

objIE.Document.all.Passwd.Value = "123456"

objIE.Document.all.login.submit  '(Dies geht noch nicht ?????????????????????????????????????)

If Err.Number <> 0 Then

msgbox "Error: " & err.Description

End If

Call objIE.Document.all.loginBtn.submit

Set objIE = Nothing
```

bei "objIE.Document.all.loginBtn.submit" kommt der Fehler Objekt unterstütz Eingabe oder Methode nicht


----------



## mogel (29 März 2015)

Moin,  





emilio20 schrieb:


> Aber warum das Rad neu erfinden wenn es schon was gibt.


 Weil es aus meiner Sicht schneller geht, als rauszubekommen wie ich da den Login faken kann.   





> Jetzt fehlt noch das drücken der Taste Login.


 Ich muss dich da mal an andere Foren verweisen forum.byte-welt.de oder mycsharp.de. Dort triffst Du eher auf Leute die sich mit dem HTML Gedöns öfter auseinander setzen. Zumal HTML die Eigenschaft hat nicht perfekt zu sein und es sich eigentlich schwer parsen lässt.


----------

